# Los Angeles area Specktrites, WE WANT TO MEET YOU!



## Janice (Feb 17, 2008)

Jamie (*Shimmer*) and I are taking Specktra on the road, you all wanted regional meets and we've decided to set something up! Jamie and I will be visiting Los Angeles March 6th through 9th and we want to meet up with as many of you as possible! We'll be staying in a hotel near LAX in the Manhattan Beach/Hawthorn area, but are willing to meet up pretty much anywhere in LA members are able to converge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We want you to come hang out with us for lunch, dinner, in a group somewhere, for drinks, or if you're in the area around our hotel come keep us company! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know there TONS of you Cali gals on here so let's make it happen! Who can make time to welcome two gals from Texas? Any suggestions on activities, or great spots for us to get together? Any MAC Stores in the area we can take over? Talk to us! We've got a couple weeks to make some great plans.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

And I just may be there too


----------



## Janice (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_And I just may be there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 That would be so awesome!


----------



## starletkiss (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooh, Im excited. Keep us posted on specifics!


----------



## Janice (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starletkiss* 

 
_Ooh, Im excited. Keep us posted on specifics!_

 
To be honest with you, I've never been to LA! So I'm really relying in you guys to clue me in on what is possible for us to do or places for us to meet and greet with each other and have some food? 

If you check in on this thread let me know what day that weekend works best for you to get together.


----------



## slowhoney (Feb 17, 2008)

Come to Toronto, Canada next, kay?  I'd loooooooooove a Specktra meetup here. I know there are tons of us in Toronto!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 17, 2008)

Since you're going to be in the Manhattan Beach/Hawthorne area, there is a Mac store at Del Amo mall on Hawthorne Blvd.  It isn't a pro store, the closest pro store would be Beverly Center and there is another at South Coast Plaza.  The location that you're staying in is near the 405 Fwy., so you'll be able to get pretty much anywhere.  There are plenty of places to have a nice dinner in Manhattan Beach and also near the Beverly Center.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2008)

The only time I've been to LA is when I ran thru the airport at 5 a.m. on my way back from Honolulu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm looking forward to being there for a real visit.


----------



## kyoto (Feb 17, 2008)

Too bad we can't have dinner and a makeover or dinner and someone from Mac to teach us some makeup techniques.


----------



## Jeisenne (Feb 17, 2008)

I live in San Diego, and I'm still rather new to Spektra but I might try and make it up for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It depends on school schedules (my kids' and my own)


----------



## Janice (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Since you're going to be in the Manhattan Beach/Hawthorne area, there is a Mac store at Del Amo mall on Hawthorne Blvd.  It isn't a pro store, the closest pro store would be Beverly Center and there is another at South Coast Plaza.  The location that you're staying in is near the 405 Fwy., so you'll be able to get pretty much anywhere.  There are plenty of places to have a nice dinner in Manhattan Beach and also near the Beverly Center._

 
Thanks for the tips Kyoto! Do you think you'll be able to make it out to meet with us?


----------



## Janice (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeisenne* 

 
_I live in San Diego, and I'm still rather new to Spektra but I might try and make it up for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It depends on school schedules (my kids' and my own) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, that would be awesome if you could! I know San Diego is fair distance from LA, but if you would be able to make it would we love to meet you!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Thanks for the tips Kyoto! Do you think you'll be able to make it out to meet with us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm definitely going to do my best to be there with you guys.


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweet! Let us know what day works best for you.


----------



## squirlymoo (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm in Orange County, so it wouldn't take me long to get to LA at all! I'd love to meet up with you guys.

In fact, just let me know when and where to be, and I will bring you baked goods of your choosing. I love to bake, so let me know what your favorite baked yummies are, and you shall have them as a way of saying thanks for being awesome.


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

CUPCAKES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2008)

Come to the Bay next time!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_CUPCAKES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay!_

 
omg.


cupcakes.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 18, 2008)

OH GOD.
I say Santa Monica beach! Because you guys are so near my school UCLA!!!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Feb 18, 2008)

2nd Chocolategoddess! Come to the Bay! ^_^


----------



## milamonster (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Since you're going to be in the Manhattan Beach/Hawthorne area, there is a Mac store at Del Amo mall on Hawthorne Blvd. It isn't a pro store, the closest pro store would be Beverly Center and there is another at South Coast Plaza. The location that you're staying in is near the 405 Fwy., so you'll be able to get pretty much anywhere. There are plenty of places to have a nice dinner in Manhattan Beach and also near the Beverly Center._

 

they actually put up a new pro store in manhattan beach on sepulveda. in the new center by the manhattan beach mall.


----------



## burbankqt (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG this is really exciting. I recently started reading this blog and I love it. I live in Pasadena and would definitely be interested in more details about meeting up...especially with fellow MAC addicts who can appreciate my addiction! I haven't been to the Manhattan Beach area in a LONG time, but I know there are lots of cute, hip places to go around there b/c it's a pretty cool area. Keep me posted!!!


----------



## rnsmelody (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 

 
_2nd Chocolategoddess! Come to the Bay! ^_^_

 
3rd you have to come to the bay area and visit us tooo =)


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 18, 2008)

I wanna meet up too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in OC as well so LA isn't much of a drive for me. You talented gals can help me to spend my $250 gift card @ Nordies on MACies lol!!


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

You Bay Area gals don't think you can make it into the LA area to meet up with us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awww come on, if San Diego can represent so can you!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

If you guys can make the drive, that would be great, if not, then I guess there's always next time.


----------



## taiwanesegurl (Feb 18, 2008)

There's a MAC store in Santa Monica on 3rd Street.  It's not a pro store but it's on 3rd street, so it'll be fun!

I'd love to hang out too!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm available for dinner March 3 - 7 and all day March 8 - 9.  There's tons to do.


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome, Jamie and I are really looking forward to meeting ya'll! We're available Thurs night, Friday in the afternoon & evening and pretty much all day on Saturday, though we do have an sat evening commitment . Sunday is iffy, but we should be available to do something in the morning and afternoon before we leave out.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowhoney* 

 
_Come to Toronto, Canada next, kay?  I'd loooooooooove a Specktra meetup here. I know there are tons of us in Toronto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 18, 2008)

How exciting!! I live in Redondo Beach, so I am RIGHT by where you gals will be. I'd be happy to show you around a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As one gal said, there is a MAC store in the Del Amo mall... & there is actually another one closer to where you are staying, in El Segundo. There are some great restaurants in the beach areas... hopefully the weather will be nice like its been lately.


----------



## prettybaby (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in San Diego as well, and I may be able to drag my sorry butt up there for a day of shopping.! No promises. I have a kid too


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooh, I have some great idea for a couple of day trips! If any of you are into museums and art, the Getty Art Museum is a must see. It's just up the 405 freeway and well worth it. You'll want to plan to spend the day there, so much to see and do! For makeup oriented activities, treat yourself to a fabulous cut and color at the Vidal Sassoon Academy in Santa Monica. There's a Sephora just down the street so you can stock up on other goodies while you're there. 

I'm new to MAC and don't really know where the MAC counters are, other than inside Nordstrom's and the CCO outlet at Ontario Mills mall. Once things get firmed up let me know I'll try to join you on a Saturday or Sunday activity!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Ooh, I have some great idea for a couple of day trips! If any of you are into museums and art, the Getty Art Museum is a must see. It's just up the 405 freeway and well worth it. You'll want to plan to spend the day there, so much to see and do! For makeup oriented activities, treat yourself to a fabulous cut and color at the Vidal Sassoon Academy in Santa Monica. There's a Sephora just down the street so you can stock up on other goodies while you're there. 

I'm new to MAC and don't really know where the MAC counters are, other than inside Nordstrom's and the CCO outlet at Ontario Mills mall. Once things get firmed up let me know I'll try to join you on a Saturday or Sunday activity!_

 
Athena - great suggestion, The Getty!

LMK when you want to hit up Ontario Mills or Victoria Gardens.


----------



## tchristi (Feb 18, 2008)

The Mac pro store is on Robertson blvd, not inside the beverly Center the one at the Beverly Center is a regular store.Oh the Mac Pro store is not far from the beverly center. U should check out Dell Amo mall it is very huge, lots of stores. Also check out the Beverly Center it is not as big but they have more high fashion stores, like Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Dolce and Gabanna, they also have a big H&M, forever 21, Victorias Secret, macys, bloomingdales, dkny and much more. At the beverly center there is also Grand Luxe Cafe restaurant, which is great for dining, it is owned by the cheese cake factory. Down the street from the beverly center there is The Grove, which is really great it is an open air mall, with great stores, like nordstrom, coach, gap, victorias secret and much more. It is also located next door to the famous Farmers Market. NAd you never know what celebs might be at the Beverly Center or at The Grove, I have seen a couple of my favorites in the past ( mostly at the Beverly Center)
You can visit the web sites for Dell Amo, and the Bevely Center for more information and list of stores. 

 If you have time also  visit FIDM( fashion institute of fashion and design) they have an exhibit going on rightnow. which consisit of clothing and costumes worn in movies that i am sure you have seen. Such as Atonement, The Golden Compass, Enchanted, Hairspray, Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street, Elizabeth: The Golden Age, Beowulf, 300, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix and Nancy Drew 
It is free and they are open 10am to 5pm mon to sat. they are located in down town Los angeles. u can lso visit their site for more info FIDM: Fashion Institute of Design & Merchandising: California Schools Colleges Degree Programs and click on museum and galleries. it is great to see the clothing/costumes up close in person.
Hope u have fun here in Los angeles.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

oh hell yes.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

I work on weekdays, so weekends would be awesome!  And as close to Orange County as possible are my only requests!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2008)

I am also in San Diego and I would love to meet up with you all. But my car can only take me so far. lol Its a piece of junk. Maybe us San Diegans can carpool with each other. And we can pitch in to pay for gas. How does that sound?


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Feb 18, 2008)

That would be cool!


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I am also in San Diego and I would love to meet up with you all. But my car can only take me so far. lol Its a piece of junk. Maybe us San Diegans can carpool with each other. And we can pitch in to pay for gas. How does that sound?_

 
A most excellent proposal!


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll have to see what I have going on that weekend, but I'd love to chill with you all! There's TONS to do in LA and TONS of shopping. Just keep us posted on the plans!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

Janice, will you be renting a car or depending on public transportation? If public transportation, that could be a limiting factor to where you go and when. Make sure your travel agent KNOWS this area, you don't want to get stuck in a hotel 2 hours away from airport during rush hour and have to spend all your time here stuck in traffic getting from one place to another.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Since you're going to be in the Manhattan Beach/Hawthorne area, there is a Mac store at Del Amo mall on Hawthorne Blvd.  It isn't a pro store, the closest pro store would be Beverly Center and there is another at South Coast Plaza.  The location that you're staying in is near the 405 Fwy., so you'll be able to get pretty much anywhere.  There are plenty of places to have a nice dinner in Manhattan Beach and also near the Beverly Center._

 
That's the MAC store I go to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean the one in Del Amo mall.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *taiwanesegurl* 

 
_There's a MAC store in Santa Monica on 3rd Street.  It's not a pro store but it's on 3rd street, so it'll be fun!

I'd love to hang out too!_

 
Yeah! My school is near this! I can come down on a weekend to meet! =)

3rd Street Promenade is AWESOME. It's a great little outdoor mall modeled after European outdoor malls. It's really pretty. There's a LOT of people on weekends, but that way we can blend in more easily. And parking is really easy to find in the structures at the ends of 3rd Street Promenade, it's free for a few hours I believe. So it'd be worth it. =) Plus, it's a close walk to the beach if anyone feels like going to the beach. =)

There is also a Pro store on Robertson Blvd. Also near UCLA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So that would work as well if I can bus over there.
Century City Mall is also a good place as well! Near UCLA... There's a MAC store in the Bloomingdales, there's a Juicy Shop, some higher end stores and some lower end. It's a pretty good mix. =)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Janice, will you be renting a car or depending on public transportation? If public transportation, that could be a limiting factor to where you go and when. Make sure your travel agent KNOWS this area, you don't want to get stuck in a hotel 2 hours away from airport during rush hour and have to spend all your time here stuck in traffic getting from one place to another._

 
We have a rental.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ Oh goodie, that opens up possibilities and yes, if you're staying in the Manhattan Beach area that's close enough to the airport to shorten the drive time and yet FAR ENOUGH away from the airport you won't have to worry about getting mugged... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I don't know that area too well, only more about downtown Santa Monica and 3rd St promenade I'll defer to the ladies who know that area. 

I'm living in the Inland Empire [Riverside] and my car is 12 years old, so I don't drive it to LA. I know MsCuppyCakes is an inland girl, is anyone else in this area willing to form a carpool? I'll either pitch in for gas or buy you a Mocha Latte at Starbucks!


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Janice, will you be renting a car or depending on public transportation?_

 
Jamie and I will have a rental vehicle during our stay, this is our hotel. It looks fairly close to LAX.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_If you guys can make the drive, that would be great, if not, then I guess there's always next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the next time needs to be in florida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since i now reside here in jacksonville


----------



## duy (Feb 19, 2008)

are guys invited


----------



## SlimSugar (Feb 19, 2008)

Are there any MODS in NYC that would like to set something up??


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_^^ Oh goodie, that opens up possibilities and yes, if you're staying in the Manhattan Beach area that's close enough to the airport to shorten the drive time and yet FAR ENOUGH away from the airport you won't have to worry about getting mugged... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I don't know that area too well, only more about downtown Santa Monica and 3rd St promenade I'll defer to the ladies who know that area. 

I'm living in the Inland Empire [Riverside] and my car is 12 years old, so I don't drive it to LA. I know MsCuppyCakes is an inland girl, is anyone else in this area willing to form a carpool? I'll either pitch in for gas or buy you a Mocha Latte at Starbucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We can carpool, no problem.


----------



## meiming (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got class all weekend but if you post where you guys are meeting up I'll definitely try to make it if I can!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 19, 2008)

Saturday works the best for me to meet up with you guys, as I'll be at work during the week.  I'm up for anything and Love Love Love the Getty.  And of course any Mac store any time.


----------



## blessedone337 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, I am in Riverside County, but LA is not  far for me! That would be nice to get together!


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2008)

Yay! Ok, so I guess what we need now is suggestions from those of you in the area on where we can meet for a lunch that is near a PRO store (if one is in the area) or a pretty/unique area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Sushi, but I know it's not something everyone is into. So maybe we can get some suggestions and then pick one out of them that everyone is down for. Same with the itinerary for the rest of the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to do high tea @ the Beverly Wilshire hotel, but I think they only do that on Sundays.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in the OC as well... so I could definitely meet up.  Lol, how do I explain to my bf that I'll be attending a makeup meetup.  He already makes fun of me because I attend "Pug Meetups" (or Pug cult as he calls it).


----------



## athena123 (Feb 19, 2008)

OK, this is a suggestion and this is where I would take my beauty loving out of town friends [If I had any that shared my skincare and makeup obsessions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] for a quintessentially LA experience. 

Saturday, 9:30 am - Janice and Jaimie make an appt. at the Vidal Sassoon Academy. For a mere $20 bucks you can get a great cut and/or color done. Some of the students are advanced, and I've never been disappointed in my cuts. I tell them I don't want anything too crazy for my naturally curly hair and I'm pretty hard to please. The disadvantage is that it takes a long time, between 90 minutes and 2 hours. The advantage is that the academy is in Santa Monica, along the 3rd street promenade. 

noon - the rest of us Specktra-ites [sp?] meet Janice and Jaimie somewhere along the 3rd street promenade and admire their new 'dos. Plenty of places for lunch [Wolfgang Puck to mention one] and there's a Sephora. I think someone else mentioned there's a MAC PRO store in this area as well. Lot of shopping and this is right next to the pier. 

After lunch and shopping, we could wonder down to the Santa Monica pier and possibly walk over to MUSCLE Beach. You haven't lived until you've seen peeps trick out in skater's circle and the muscle bound meat heads strut their stuff. 

These are one of a kind, geographic specific activities you just can't find  anywhere but in Santa Monica, CA but there'll be a lot of walking, so comfortable shoes are recommended. 

Of course this is just a suggestion and I'm totally open to any other possibilities!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

$20 freaking bucks??? o.o


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the suggestions Athena, those sound like great activities.


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_$20 freaking bucks??? o.o_

 
I'm calling now. ^_^


----------



## athena123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, you'll probably want to choose either/or, cut or color. If you scheduled both you'd be there for hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




haircut = 20 + tip
I've never had the color done but it ranges from 25 - 50 usd


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_OK, this is a suggestion and this is where I would take my beauty loving out of town friends [If I had any that shared my skincare and makeup obsessions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] for a quintessentially LA experience. 

Saturday, 9:30 am - Janice and Jaimie make an appt. at the Vidal Sassoon Academy. For a mere $20 bucks you can get a great cut and/or color done. Some of the students are advanced, and I've never been disappointed in my cuts. I tell them I don't want anything too crazy for my naturally curly hair and I'm pretty hard to please. The disadvantage is that it takes a long time, between 90 minutes and 2 hours. The advantage is that the academy is in Santa Monica, along the 3rd street promenade. 

noon - the rest of us Specktra-ites [sp?] meet Janice and Jaimie somewhere along the 3rd street promenade and admire their new 'dos. Plenty of places for lunch [Wolfgang Puck to mention one] and there's a Sephora. I think someone else mentioned there's a MAC PRO store in this area as well. Lot of shopping and this is right next to the pier. 

After lunch and shopping, we could wonder down to the Santa Monica pier and possibly walk over to MUSCLE Beach. You haven't lived until you've seen peeps trick out in skater's circle and the muscle bound meat heads strut their stuff. 

These are one of a kind, geographic specific activities you just can't find anywhere but in Santa Monica, CA but there'll be a lot of walking, so comfortable shoes are recommended. 

Of course this is just a suggestion and I'm totally open to any other possibilities! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great suggestions!  I spent my summer's with my dad in Santa Monica and love it there.  I'm in!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I'm calling now. ^_^_

 
Seriously. That's fantastic.


----------



## mslitta (Feb 19, 2008)

this sounds great and sounds like a lot of fun. i would love to meet you and other members of specktra. there is a PF Changs in Manhattan Beach. They have great food and awsome cocktails. if there is a lot of us we could probabaly get the banquet room. I believe we have to pay in advance but its just an idea. Then we could go to the MAC store and splurge on makeup.


----------



## Bwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Can I join you guys? I´m visiting LA  from Brazil!!!!


----------



## taiwanesegurl (Feb 19, 2008)

Yea.. the vidal sassoon school is right along 3rd street in Santa Monica.

Too bad you guys aren't coming this weekend; the MAC store on 3rd street is having an event.  But it'll still be fun just going there with you guys.  Then 2 or 3 shops down the street there's a Sephora.  About 3 shops down from Sephora there's a Fresh store, and across from Fresh there's a LUSH store.

It's close to where I live and work (I went to UCLA and have settled near by), and it's just amazing here.

As for your hotel.. yes, it looks close.  It IS close mile-wise.  But in traffic, it could take up to an hour for you to get to the airport.  (Grew up near Del Amo Mall, and the 405 freeway and I are bosom buddies)  =D  Try to get a rental car with a navigation system because that would help so much.

And I actually hate Del Amo Mall.  There's not too much great stores, and there's tons of high school kids running around.  I really really hate going there, even though it's so close to my parents' house.  Heck, my middle school is across the street from Del Amo Mall (oooh that may explain the kid part).  

Century Mall in Century City (about 5 miles from Santa Monica) is much better IMO.  It's got the nice huge movie theater, a GREAT dining area (bars, restaurants, and outdoor seating), PINKBERRY (if you haven't tried Pinkberry, you are in for a treat), Sephora, LV, Coach, L'occitane, Bloomingdales, Macy's, and so much more great stores.  There's even a ProActiv vending machine at Century Mall.  =D

What else is there in LA that you must see.  OOoh, the Max Factor Museum.  It's in West Hollywood across the street from the Kodak Theater, right by a Ripley's Believe it or Not museum.  You guys have to go there.

You can also see what premieres are happening the weekend your here.  I use to catch them by surprise and would it's just so fun to stand by the red carpet, screaming "CAMERON, CAMERON, LOOK THIS WAY!!!" or "OMIGOD IT'S BIG TIME A-LIST STAR".. and since they are on the red carpet, they're in a better mood than you attacking them on a random street, and more likely to smile or wave to you.  =D


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2008)

GREAT suggestions! Keep 'em coming, I like the idea of reserving a room for Specktra members. As soon as we firm up plans I'll ask for RSVP's and depending on the response we'll see about booking a private room where we eat. 

taiwanesegurl, Thank you for the local insight into the area, it really helps!

Bwell, we would LOVE to meet you of course you can join us! If you're there that weekend, and can make it out, please come!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *taiwanesegurl* 

 
_Yea.. the vidal sassoon school is right along 3rd street in Santa Monica.

Too bad you guys aren't coming this weekend; the MAC store on 3rd street is having an event.  But it'll still be fun just going there with you guys.  Then 2 or 3 shops down the street there's a Sephora.  About 3 shops down from Sephora there's a Fresh store, and across from Fresh there's a LUSH store.

It's close to where I live and work (I went to UCLA and have settled near by), and it's just amazing here.

As for your hotel.. yes, it looks close.  It IS close mile-wise.  But in traffic, it could take up to an hour for you to get to the airport.  (Grew up near Del Amo Mall, and the 405 freeway and I are bosom buddies)  =D  Try to get a rental car with a navigation system because that would help so much.

And I actually hate Del Amo Mall.  There's not too much great stores, and there's tons of high school kids running around.  I really really hate going there, even though it's so close to my parents' house.  Heck, my middle school is across the street from Del Amo Mall (oooh that may explain the kid part).  

Century Mall in Century City (about 5 miles from Santa Monica) is much better IMO.  It's got the nice huge movie theater, a GREAT dining area (bars, restaurants, and outdoor seating), PINKBERRY (if you haven't tried Pinkberry, you are in for a treat), Sephora, LV, Coach, L'occitane, Bloomingdales, Macy's, and so much more great stores.  There's even a ProActiv vending machine at Century Mall.  =D

What else is there in LA that you must see.  OOoh, the Max Factor Museum.  It's in West Hollywood across the street from the Kodak Theater, right by a Ripley's Believe it or Not museum.  You guys have to go there.

You can also see what premieres are happening the weekend your here.  I use to catch them by surprise and would it's just so fun to stand by the red carpet, screaming "CAMERON, CAMERON, LOOK THIS WAY!!!" or "OMIGOD IT'S BIG TIME A-LIST STAR".. and since they are on the red carpet, they're in a better mood than you attacking them on a random street, and more likely to smile or wave to you.  =D_

 
Oh god. We sound like twins. I'm Taiwanese.. and I live in the Torrance/Lomita/Harbor City area. Del Amo is my mall. And I go to UCLA. So me and the 405 are well acquainted as well. O_O

That stretch of freeway between the airport and UCLA is hell. I totally agree.

To other posters:
I vote 3rd Street Promenade!!! =) It's a BIG tourist attraction. So it's usually busy and crowded. There are a LOT of street performers there. I saw a double jointed guy dancing around once. O_O And the Sephora and MAC stores are a plus. =) There also is a GIGANTIC Urban Outfitters store.
Or Century City Mall! Either are great places. =) It's more tame, a little more upper class. Very clean and sunny. High and low-end stores. The food court is nice. There's a Fuddruckers! Yum.
And Pinkberry is a yogurt store worth trying! I loves it! =) Yogurt with 3 topping is the standard thing there. About $5.

Del Amo is nice depending on how you look at it, but it's a center for a lot of high schools, which explains the high school kids running around, but it's not really a problem. There's a lot of families and moms with kids around though. So be warned. O_O There's 2 MAC counters in the Macy's and a freestanding store a few stores away from Macy's.


----------



## taiwanesegurl (Feb 20, 2008)

LoL I've found my twin on Specktra!!!

This is getting to be super exciting.  I've always wondered how it'll be like when a bunch of beauty fanatics gather.  =D


----------



## addicted_2color (Feb 21, 2008)

you MUST visit back home at lahaina: back home at lahaina loc: manhattan beach, ca - Google Maps

it is a hawaiian restaurant that I go to anytime i'm in the area (which is only about 1x every year or even less) definitely worth checking out.  get their lahaina chicken.  its fairly close to LAX.  according to google maps, its 4.5 miles away.  =)


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

You guys are making me even MORE excited about this trip!


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2008)

I knooow! I can't wait for our visit, 2 week countdown starts today!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

Holy shit already???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my.


----------



## pandabear (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh god. We sound like twins. I'm Taiwanese.. and I live in the Torrance/Lomita/Harbor City area. Del Amo is my mall. And I go to UCLA. So me and the 405 are well acquainted as well. O_O

That stretch of freeway between the airport and UCLA is hell. I totally agree.

To other posters:
I vote 3rd Street Promenade!!! =) It's a BIG tourist attraction. So it's usually busy and crowded. There are a LOT of street performers there. I saw a double jointed guy dancing around once. O_O And the Sephora and MAC stores are a plus. =) There also is a GIGANTIC Urban Outfitters store.
Or Century City Mall! Either are great places. =) It's more tame, a little more upper class. Very clean and sunny. High and low-end stores. The food court is nice. There's a Fuddruckers! Yum.
And Pinkberry is a yogurt store worth trying! I loves it! =) Yogurt with 3 topping is the standard thing there. About $5.

Del Amo is nice depending on how you look at it, but it's a center for a lot of high schools, which explains the high school kids running around, but it's not really a problem. There's a lot of families and moms with kids around though. So be warned. O_O There's 2 MAC counters in the Macy's and a freestanding store a few stores away from Macy's._

 
Can I be triplets with you two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another Taiwanese here, also went to UCLA (over 10 years ago though), and in the South bay! 

Janice, looks like your hotel is very close to lots of good restaurants!  P.F. Changs mentioned earlier is a good suggestion, also Flemings and Houstons for steak, Il Fornaio is popular, all on Rosecrans if you drive towards the direction of Sepulveda Blvd.  You're also right around the corner  (a few blocks actually) from the new MAC store in El Segundo.  In the same shopping center as MAC is a Pinkberry!  and also M. Frederic, a really cool clothing boutique....Whole Foods for healthy dining (great food/salad bar).  Right next to that is the Manhattan Village mall, which has a Sephora, MAC counter in Macys, LA Food Show (great for drinks at night).  Fusion Sushi in Manhattan Beach is pretty good..


----------



## antirazor (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know how everyone feels about dancing... but every Saturday night Club Bang! is at the Ruby on hollywood blvd. and it's lots of fun. it's 18+ so most everyone could go. and they have three rooms. if you go to the myspace, they have a sample playlist from each room you can listen to- but it's indie/electro/britpop in the main room and then there's an 80s/new wave/post punk room and a pop/mashups room, which is more your run of the mill club music. it's a $13 cover charge... but if you get there early... either before 10 or 10:30 it's only $8. and it's a wonderful reason to get gussied up.

additionally, I have to recommend amoeba music on sunset blvd, which is walking distance from the ruby. and in the same area is Mann's Chinese Theater and the walk of fame...

I definitely second the Getty- free and really beautiful. and I raise you LACMA. Los Angeles County Museum of Art. they have a fantastic Contemporary Art collection. and it's free every day after 5. 

I had no idea they opened up a pro store in LA! how exciting.


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pandabear* 

 
_Fusion Sushi in Manhattan Beach is pretty good.._

 
/ears perk up ^^ 

More great dining suggestions, Thank you! Yea I'm a total foodie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you ladies for the information I am loving the info ya'll are sharing, it's really helping Jamie and get a feel for what we can do in the area during our stay!


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antirazor* 

 
_I don't know how everyone feels about dancing..._

 
Jamie said she's going to hold a knife to my throat every evening in LA until we go to a club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone take this woman to a LA nightlife hotspot!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

mmmmm dancing. 
Mmmmm. clubs.

yay art!

I'm not a huge foodie, but hell, I'm all for good places to eat despite that


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Jamie said she's going to hold a knife to my throat every evening in LA until we go to a club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone take this woman to a LA nightlife hotspot!_

 
Hey.
I've partied everywhere but the west coast, pac nw, and the upper east coast. 
We're marking one off the list in two weeks baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, I'm a cheap date. Two drinks and I'm giggly, and wind up dancing it all off anyway.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just to whet your appetite for the art, hopefully you'll have the time to visit one of our fine museums while you're here. The problem won't be in finding things to see and do, rather in whittling them down to fit everything into your alloted time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A few links from The Getty Center. Admission is free. I've been there 4 times and have yet to see their entire collection. In those 4 visits I've only had the time to take in the European painting section and ancient Grecian, Roman and Etruscan art. [I think most of these have since been moved to the Getty Villa in Malibu]

Some of the Van Gogh's you can see at the Getty. Until I visited, the only time I ever saw Van Gogh's Iris painting was in pictures. 
Vincent van Gogh (Getty Museum)

Renoir - Pierre-Auguste Renoir (Getty Museum)
Rembrandt - Rembrandt Harmensz. van Rijn (Getty Museum)
Monet- Claude Monet (Getty Museum)
Cezanne - Paul CÃzanne (Getty Museum)

The LA County Museum of Art is pretty fantastic too.

PF Chang's is a wonderful place to dine if you like Chinese food [and who doesn't?] As a matter of fact, about 4 years ago I saw Catherine Zeta Jones in the restroom of the PF Chang's in Fashion Island. I had a crying kid on my hands and she smiled at me in sympathy. I did not ask her for her autograph and she looked amazing! Clear skin, much more petite than I thought... 

Oh I'm getting excited now what the hell am I gonna wear?


----------



## meiming (Feb 21, 2008)

If you go to 3rd street promenade, definitely go to Monsoon Cafe (between the J-crew and Banana Republic at the top of the Promenade closest to Wilshire Blvd. It's a fusion-y asian place and they have really good sushi and really good drinks. Plus, all the waitstaff there are hot! The MAC store there isn't a pro from what I understand, but there's pretty much every chain store you can imagine there. Here's the visitor's website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Visitors - Downtown Santa Monica - Third Street Promenade. Last time I went to the VS Salon it was closer to 30 bucks and definitely may take you 2 hours plus for your haircut but it did come out pretty well. You'll just need some neck stretches afterwards, LOL

Unfortunately it sounds like you guys will be meeting while I'm in class so have fun!

Oh yeah, and if you are going to go to Santa Monica from Manhattan Beach I definitely recommend taking streets instead of fwy. Just drive north on Sepulveda Blvd (towards airport) and just after LAX, the street will split with the left veering off to become Lincoln Blvd. If you stay on Lincoln, it'll take you exactly into the heart of Santa Monica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really not that bad of a drive. Google Maps

When you are in your rental car, AM 980 always has freeway traffic on the 1s (9:01, 9:11, 9:21, etc.) and AM 1070 always has traffic on the 5s (9:05, 9:15, etc.)


----------



## SuSana (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antirazor* 

 
_ 
I definitely second the Getty- free and really beautiful. and I raise you LACMA. Los Angeles County Museum of Art. they have a fantastic Contemporary Art collection. and it's free every day after 5. _

 
I love LACMA...and the Getty. Such a hard choice. Go to one though, you won't regret it


----------



## meiming (Feb 21, 2008)

If you go to the Pro store on Robertson, I'd go to Bread Bar to eat (yum, carbs!), Joan's on 3rd, or Doughboys. They are very hip spots, especially on the weekends, but as is with everywhere in West Hollywood, parking is horrendous.  You'll just have to hunt the best you can for street parking. Of course there are other fun places around there other than those. The Grove is also a fun place to go near Robertson (Off Fairfax between 3rd and Beverly) but no MAC store actually there. It does have a permanent farmer's market that has yummy eats.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_If you go to the Pro store on Robertson, I'd go to Bread Bar to eat (yum, carbs!), Joan's on 3rd, or Doughboys. They are very hip spots, especially on the weekends, but as is with everywhere in West Hollywood, parking is horrendous. You'll just have to hunt the best you can for street parking. Of course there are other fun places around there other than those. The Grove is also a fun place to go near Robertson (Off Fairfax between 3rd and Beverly) but no MAC store actually there. It does have a permanent farmer's market that has yummy eats._

 
*I second all of these places.*

*The Hollywould at Star Shoes, Hollywould at Star Shoes Bar | Los Angeles - DailyCandy+, is also a fun place we can go to.*


----------



## meiming (Feb 21, 2008)

Another fun thing for Janice and Shimmer might be to do a shopping/window shopping spree in Beverly Hills, if only just to walk through the glitsy stores along Rodeo, the more typical stores down Beverly, the cute places along Little Santa Monica, or frolick through Barneys and Saks on Wilshire. (hint, there are at least 2 completely awesome chocolate shops there and a killer gourmet doughnut place in that neighborhood too!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly, if it was any other weekend, I could give you guys the driving tour of the westside because although I don't know the places around South Bay so much, I do know everything in the westside from Santa Monica to K-town, from Culver City up to Hollywood, and beyond into Monterey Park and the "chinese valley" aka San Gabriel Valley.


----------



## taiwanesegurl (Feb 22, 2008)

Ohh dear.. How can we forget authentic and delicious Chinese food in the heart of San Gabriel Valley?!??

Forget PF Chang's.  Pretty much ANY Chinese restaurant in San Gabriel is better than PF Chang's, and much cheaper too.  

And dim sum?  I've been craving dimsum like crazy.  Tons of great dim sum spots in SGV too.  I'm getting hungry just thinking about it (and I had a large dinner).

And K-Town??  oooh yea!!  some All-you-can-eat Korean BBQ!!!!  and DRINKING and KARAOKE-ING!!  and MORE FOOD!!!

There's also this.. Hollywood Men, which is similar to those Chippendale boys in Hollywood (corner of Hollywood and Highland).  I haven't been there yet, but my coworker went for her bachelorette party a while ago.  Cute men dancing, shaking their booties, AND afterwards it either turns into a club with music and drinks or you walk a few feet to a club.  You guys might want to google that.


And.. when did the South Bay become so.. poppin'?  After I left and said see-ya?  Oh well.. nothing there that I can't get on the westside..


----------



## RoseMe (Feb 22, 2008)

I wish you could come down to San Diego too!!  Are there any other SD girls out there?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

That would be lovely, but we're only there for 4 days and they're looking pretty full! Maybe next time.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *taiwanesegurl* 

 
_Ohh dear.. How can we forget authentic and delicious Chinese food in the heart of San Gabriel Valley?!??

Forget PF Chang's.  Pretty much ANY Chinese restaurant in San Gabriel is better than PF Chang's, and much cheaper too.  

And dim sum?  I've been craving dimsum like crazy.  Tons of great dim sum spots in SGV too.  I'm getting hungry just thinking about it (and I had a large dinner).

And K-Town??  oooh yea!!  some All-you-can-eat Korean BBQ!!!!  and DRINKING and KARAOKE-ING!!  and MORE FOOD!!!

There's also this.. Hollywood Men, which is similar to those Chippendale boys in Hollywood (corner of Hollywood and Highland).  I haven't been there yet, but my coworker went for her bachelorette party a while ago.  Cute men dancing, shaking their booties, AND afterwards it either turns into a club with music and drinks or you walk a few feet to a club.  You guys might want to google that.


And.. when did the South Bay become so.. poppin'?  After I left and said see-ya?  Oh well.. nothing there that I can't get on the westside.._

 
Yeah, forget P.F. Chang's and Pei Wei! Go to Monterey Park or San Gabriel for Chinese food! Ay-chung in San Gabriel is good for Taiwanese...


----------



## matsubie (Feb 23, 2008)

you guys need to seriously post pictures and share!

i'm getting excited reading about the stuff you guys may possibly do.

next time visit nyc!


----------



## Janice (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_next time visit nyc!_

 
Don't want to get off topic, but NY is where I'll go next. I need to visit the beautiful *MAC_Whore* and all the wonderful members & friends in NY! I'll need to recover from LA first ($$$) so hopefully later this year!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2008)

mmmmm NYC would be nice


----------



## BohemianSheila (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't read the thread to the end, so this may be a repeat, but if you meet at South Coast Plaza area, it would be closer for the SD gals & guys. It's more "centralized".


----------



## imnotshelley (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey everyone!!

I've been lurking forever and finally joined Specktra! And what perfect timing! I'm a South Florida girl and guess what? I'm moving to LA this weekend!! Unfortunately I can't offer any suggestions since I've only visited a few times previously, but now I am really looking forwarding to meeting you all!  =)


----------



## yummiebitez (Feb 26, 2008)

cant wait for you guys!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 27, 2008)

P.F. Chang's has good food and the perfect environment for a large group.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 27, 2008)

So have we nailed down where we're all going to meet on Saturday, or still trying to decide?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 27, 2008)

AFAIK it's not 100% nailed down yet.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 28, 2008)

Mmmmmm San Gabriel Chinese food... lol, we'd be so sleepy from the food though.  While I agree that nothing beats San Gabriel chinese food....PF Chang's is good if you don't call it Chinese food.  

Another thought...Sautelle near UCLA?  I know you UCLA girls are probably sick of it, but I love the atmosphere there if you're looking for a casual dinner...and then some dessert at Pinkberry's.


----------



## Janice (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_So have we nailed down where we're all going to meet on Saturday, or still trying to decide?_

 
I've been SUPER busy this week and regretfully unable to nail down plans. I would *LOVE* it if a local could take over and just make an itinerary for us on Saturday (_HINT HINT ATHENA!_) haha. Please girl, help me out!

I would *LOVE* to have a dinner who those who can make it on Friday night, then go out to a club or hip bar.  Saturday I would like to spend all day meeting up with those who can make it out. Having a time when we will be at each spot will help those who have to travel in and need to meet up with us along the way. Unfortunately, Jamie and I have dinner plans already on Saturday evening (so far! they might be canceled with the way this is going) 

I can PM my cell phone number to anyone who needs it so you can txt me or call me if you need to get ahold of us.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yes, someone local _please_ help us out with gtg itinerary!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm out when it comes to clubbing, but I'm sure others will join you for the other days you're in town. 

Janice, Shimmer have you set your appts at VSA yet? If so, that'll factor into a decision to play on the 3rd Street promenade next Saturday. Feel free to PM me if you like.  

Assuming a lot of peeps are on board with this, I've been there a few times to get my hair cut and each lunch at Wolfgang Pucks. Denizens of Santa Monica, please chime in on other restaurants along the 3rd St promenade and for those who are planning to attend let's get a head count we we can try to reserve a room.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be fantastic.
Athena, if you need to, PM me and I'll give you my blackberry email.


----------



## Janice (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_I'm out when it comes to clubbing_

 
No, I am not interested in clubbing! Jamie would like to dance, so if you know somewhere that's classy and hip where I can sit in a corner and drink and chat while Jamie does her thing on that dance floor, I'd appreciate suggestions.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

For real. 
Preferably some place Jamie doesn't have to worry about being attacked, tackled, or mauled*


*I offer this codicil because from Texas across to the east coast, this seems to happen. And in the Pacific Rim. So...maybe LA will be different?


----------



## Janice (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Preferably some place Jamie doesn't have to worry about being attacked, tackled, or mauled*_

 
Yea, I don't wanna have to shank someone for mauling Jamie. ^_^


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

heh. Indeed. And neither of my brothers will be there.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, can someone who knows where the dance clubs are puleeze let Janice and Jaimie know? That's out of my area of expertise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those of you specktrites who can meet us along the 3rd Street Promenade next Saturday, March 8th around 11:30 to noonish please PM me so I can take a head count? Any suggestions for restaurants will be welcome since I only know of Wolfgang's. 

I'm kind of thinking we can do lunch, then head to Sephora and MAC and whatever else strikes. And let me know who's down for a walk down to Muscle Beach. It's a must see for my out of town friends but I'd like to run this by the rest of you. 

Oooh this is gonna be so much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Athena


----------



## Janice (Feb 29, 2008)

As soon as we get an itinerary down I will post it on the main page for maximum exposure. 

I wouldn't wait on a headcount, I would just make the plans and then ask for a headcount. More people will want to know what's going on before they commit. Just want you to get the best response.


----------

